# Will "Gold Tip" pin nocks go on Eas. Navigat.



## cappy123321 (Sep 16, 2008)

Does anyone know if the "Gold Tip Pin Nocks" will work on the Easton Navigator pins?


----------



## RHINO (Jul 15, 2002)

Yes they will fit, although it seems like the plastic is softer and they break easier than the Easton pin nocks.


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

RHINO said:


> Yes they will fit, although it seems like the plastic is softer and they break easier than the Easton pin nocks.


I've seen cracking in both the GT and Easton pins. The Easton solid colors seem better. Look at the G pin by Easton, so far they've been the best for me. I like the McKinney too but the extra length seems to bend the pins easier when the nock gets hit.
Joe B.


----------

